# Lochabstände von Grafikkarten



## der8auer (2. Mai 2009)

*Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Guten Abend 

Ich plane gerade neue GPU Pots und bräuchte eure Hilfe. Wäre nett wenn ihr für mich eure Grafikkarten ausmessen könntet  Bräuchte den Lochabstand wie auf dem Bild beschrieben. Es ist egal ob Nvidia oder ATI. Vorallem die neuen Karten sind wichtig wie GTX285, HD4870 usw. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke 

Gruß
Roman


----------



## Masterwana (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

ATI X1700, HD4850, HD4870: 43mm
Könnte gut möglich sein das zwischen der X1700 und der HD4850 nix geändert wurde.


----------



## der8auer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Okay super. Danke schon mal 

Fehlen mir nur noch die GTX2xxer


----------



## Dr.House (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Die 4870 hat *53 mm* und nicht 43mm ,hab gemessen


----------



## Masterwana (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Echt? Dachte bis jetzt immer es wär immer der gleiche Abstand.

So hab mal grade meinen Thermalright HR-11 "vermessen" dort gibt es 43mm, 53mm und 58mm


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

4870 wurde ja schon gesagt, G80 hat in etwa 60mm.


----------



## Dr.House (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Bei meiner GTS 320 (G80) sind es genau 58mm.


----------



## der8auer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Super das sind ja schon mal viele  Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Bestätigung ob die GT200er auch 58mm haben.


----------



## Alriin (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Also wenn sonst keiner ne GTX2xx hat, muss die wohl ich nachmessen. Hab leider die GTX260 (192)... da muss ich die Backplate abmontieren.


----------



## Alriin (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Meldet sich denn sonst keiner freiwillig? 

hmpf... naja... bis später *seinen PC zerlegt*

------------------------------------------

Sorry Roman, ich dachte ich schraube nur die 10 Schräubchen runter und nehme die Backplate ab, aber das Teil ließ sich einfach nicht abnehmen. Da das meine beste Grafikkarte ist, wollte ich die dann nicht zerstören und hab aufgegeben bevor ich was kaput mache.


----------



## der8auer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Okay  Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Ich meine die haben 58 mm. Zumindest steht das hier:
Lochabstände von 3 Grafikkarten. - ForumBase ist der 9. Post

Edit:
Das Könnte auch helfen:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434360&page=2 (Post 28)


----------



## Tomateeeee (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

ich gucvk ma morgen ma gucken ob ich nen zollomat finde :S


----------



## 8ykrid (12. August 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Die GTX260-216 in 65nm von Gainward(Ref-Design) hat 61mm. Siehe Foto´s. 
Die 280er GTX kann ich dir erst später sagen. Ist zur Reperatur^^.


----------



## der8auer (12. August 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Danke. GTX260 und GTX280 sollten den gleichen Lochabstand haben.


----------



## eman84 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

kann die 65mm bestätigen bei der GTX 260 216 65nm


----------



## 8ykrid (13. August 2009)

*AW: Lochabstände von Grafikkarten*

Habe von Lochmitte zu Loch mitte gemessen. Hoffe richtig^^


----------

